# Keyword Master - a powerful keywording assistant for Lightroom 2 or 3



## Tim Armes (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi,
I've just release a new plugin.
Keyword Master is a keywording assistant. The concept is simple: use the the best resource available to you - the Internet. Search for similar images on-line and then cut and paste the keywords you find into Keyword Master. Keyword Master significantly improves your workflow by automatically removing any formatting and punctuation, thus extracting the keywords from the text. Common words and duplicates are removed.
You can find it here:
http://www.photographers-toolbox.com/products/keywordmaster.php
Tim


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi Tim, checked it out, looks good. I'm about to do a keyword overhaul so will give it a try.


----------



## James Lagden (Jun 17, 2010)

Interesting tool. Not sure how well it will sell at that price point. :(


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 17, 2010)

Neat idea Tim! I can see a lot of stock photographers growing to love you!


----------



## Tim Armes (Jun 18, 2010)

[quote author=James Lagden link=topic=1'133.msg68622#msg68622 date=1276745985]
Interesting tool. Not sure how well it will sell at that price point. 
[/quote]

Bear in mind that this tool could save pros many hours of work. I think that £2' is a steal...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 18, 2010)

Sounds fair to me. It's just dependent on the target audience, but I think it's a very fair price for that target. Just not a plug-in for more infrequent users.


----------

